# Sergey Kovalev the Racist



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Not really though. I hate my crying generation so much :lol: atsch

The pic the RING put up is gold


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Egis Klimas, manager of WBO light heavyweight beltholder Sergey Kovalev, told RingTV.com on Friday that his fighter did not mean to malign African American boxers in a recent interview on the Russian website Allboxing, which has has become the subject of a brewing controversy.

Klimas said the word "*****," which the undefeated puncher used during the Russian-language interview, is still used where Kovalev grew up in Russia "for black people." Klimas said that Kovalev's reference to "dark-skinned people" was an attempt to communicate that, and that it should not be interpreted negatively toward African Americans.

"We still use today in Russia, for black people, the word '*****,' Klimas said. "So they are trying to make him out to be a racist because of that reference to black people. In the interview, he used the word ***** for black persons. And then, he tried to be polite and to explain it by saying 'dark-skinned people.

"That's what he meant. But some stupid reporters are trying to use that information to make Sergey look bad. He is not a racist. He is a nice person and I hate to have to explain that every time that I talk to a member of the media."

Currently a resident of Fort Lauderdale, Fla., where he is trained by former middleweight titleholder John David Jackson, an African American, Kovalev said Klimas' explanation "about me is really true." In addition to Jackson, Kovalev had worked with Don Turner, who once handled Evander Holyfield.

"Don Turner was training him, a black person. John David Jackson is training him, a black person. He has friends among the black persons. He is not a racist," said Klimas. "But, still today, in Russia, for people who are black people, they say, '*****.' Sergey has just now arrived in the United States."


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kathy Duva doing the robot.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

mick557 said:


> Kathy Duva doing the robot.


Yeah :lol: If I wasn't so loyal to Oskee I'd make it my av


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Lunny thinks kovalev looks like Ricky Burns' dad.

Can we claim him as scottish based off that? We need this one, please.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chacal said:


> @Lunny thinks kovalev looks like Ricky Burns' dad.


Beltran isn't even Russian


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

He may be a racist but fuck, he's fun to watch fighting.


----------



## The Great Muta (Jun 4, 2013)

He hasn't learned he isn't allowed to beat up black fighters yet, don't blame him, he's from a less developed part of the world


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Beltran isn't even Russian


This is the same joke I made at first when Lunny said it.

But yeah, we're claiming Kovalev. Cheers.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chacal said:


> This is the same joke I made at first when Lunny said it.
> 
> But yeah, we're claiming Kovalev. Cheers.


:lol: Well done sir.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Don't give a fuck about out-of-ring shit. He's killing it inside the ring. Really hope Stevenson happens...maybe SOG gets winner??? :deal


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

What a prick, lets go back the wife beating tortuous pimp, rapist instead, he seems like a nice fella:yep


----------



## cachibatches (Jun 4, 2013)

Dear lord. Other than being archaic, there is nothing wrong with the word. The term "*******" is still sometimes used to describe a racial type. 

Stupid phony controversy.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

@BOGOSTASI!!!:fire


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chatty said:


> What a prick, lets go back the wife beating tortuous pimp, rapist instead, he seems like a nice fella:yep


Or you can like both


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> What a prick, lets go back the wife beating tortuous pimp, rapist instead, he seems like a nice fella:yep


:rofl:rofl Hahaha...yeah but life's different in Haiti. Still this was a hilarious way to bring it up


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Don't give a fuck about out-of-ring shit. He's killing it inside the ring. Really hope Stevenson happens...maybe SOG gets winner??? :deal


Yep, and that would be pretty fuckin tremendous. Whoever walks away from the Kovalev/Stevenson carnage is going to be a primetime opponent, both in terms of money and win value for him.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

cachibatches said:


> Dear lord. Other than being archaic, there is nothing wrong with the word. The term "*******" is still sometimes used to describe a racial type.
> 
> Stupid phony controversy.


Not by any respectable modern anthropologist!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

@FelixTrinidad


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Not really though. I hate my crying generation so much :lol: atsch
> 
> The pic the RING put up is gold


:lol: Took me a while to realise what that pic reminded me of......


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Or you can like both


:deal


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Egis Klimas, manager of WBO light heavyweight beltholder Sergey Kovalev, told RingTV.com on Friday that his fighter did not mean to malign African American boxers in a recent interview on the Russian website Allboxing, which has has become the subject of a brewing controversy.
> 
> Klimas said the word "*****," which the undefeated puncher used during the Russian-language interview, is still used where Kovalev grew up in Russia "for black people." Klimas said that Kovalev's reference to "dark-skinned people" was an attempt to communicate that, and that it should not be interpreted negatively toward African Americans.
> 
> ...


Klimas has his shit rollin with Kovalev, Lomachenko, Gradovich


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Never heard about this but it's some bullshit

SK still a G


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

I remember Kovalev - Sillakh rbr thread. Sergey said "fucking runner" on Russian to Sillakh and Felix Trinidad, who doesnt even know a single Russian word immediately said that Kovalev is a racist, ahahhahhahaha. Those black guys with a victim complex like Felix and Cumshot are so funny and stupid


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Klimas has his shit rollin with Kovalev, Lomachenko, Gradovich


He is also a former boxer and true fan of sport. He sponsored Kovalev all the time, paid him for food, flat, everything... Sergey grew up without a father in poor family and came to America without money...


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Felix said:


> @BOGOSTASI!!!:fire


:lol:


EvianMcGirt said:


> :lol: Took me a while to realise what that pic reminded me of......


:rofl


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

theres some damning evidence against Kovalev. apparently he hates black people and illegal Cubans...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

From Russia said:


> I remember Kovalev - Sillakh rbr thread. Sergey said "fucking runner" on Russian to Sillakh and Felix Trinidad, who doesnt even know a single Russian word immediately said that Kovalev is a racist, ahahhahhahaha. Those black guys with a victim complex like Felix and Cumshot are so funny and stupid


It's too easy to paint him as a stereotypical villain type. He looks intimidating as fuck, hits like a tank and Russian isn't the most gentle sounding language, particularly when it's not understood. I wonder what his neighbors in Ft. Lauderdale think of him :lol: Poor dude.

I've always thought Felix was white English?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

From Russia said:


> I remember Kovalev - Sillakh rbr thread. Sergey said "fucking runner" on Russian to Sillakh and Felix Trinidad, who doesnt even know a single Russian word immediately said that Kovalev is a racist, ahahhahhahaha. Those black guys with a victim complex like Felix and Cumshot are so funny and stupid


 @FelixTrinidad is black :huh:


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> It's too easy to paint him as a stereotypical villain type. He looks intimidating as fuck, hits like a tank and Russian isn't the most gentle sounding language, particularly when it's not understood. I wonder what his neighbors in Ft. Lauderdale think of him :lol: Poor dude.
> 
> *I've always thought Felix was white English?*


He often talks shit about european fighters and plays racist card like a Cumshot, so i thought he is black... So he is wigga? lol


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> @FelixTrinidad is black :huh:


No :conf :huh :think

Time for a race/ethnicity poll! :deal Jesus knows this place is obsessed with it. *Obsessed.* Like, motherfuckers have it real, real bad.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

From Russia said:


> He often talks shit about european fighters and plays racist card like a Cumshot, so i thought he is black... So he is wigga? lol


Nah, he only likes _British_ Black boxers for the most part. Heavyweights.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> No :conf :huh :think
> 
> Time for a race/ethnicity poll! :deal Jesus knows this place is obsessed with it. *Obsessed.* Like, motherfuckers have it real, real bad.


:yep I didn't think so. I saw no indication that he was black either. A poll would be nice though :lol:


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

This is pretty common nowadays, especially with recent generations; they think their cultural norms, lexicon, etc applies everywhere. They were making a big deal this over at Fighthype.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry, I'm out of the loop. What did he say exactly?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep I didn't think so. I saw no indication that he was black either. A poll would be nice though :lol:


:yep It would actually be appropriate.

Should I put down mexican? :lol: I'm a 75/25 German/Russian... But completely 'Americanized' from birth. White Americans are all the same thing to some people.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :yep It would actually be appropriate.
> 
> Should I put down mexican? :lol: I'm a 75/25 German/Russian... But completely 'Americanized' from birth. White Americans are all the same thing to some people.


lol, you might as well put white American. Most of the whites here in Georgia that I know have Irish heritage.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PBFred said:


> Sorry, I'm out of the loop. What did he say exactly?


He called Ismayl a "coal miner". Except he didn't. So that's that.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He called Ismayl a "coal miner". Except he didn't. So that's that.


:lol: gotcha. Thanks


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Chacal said:


> @Lunny thinks kovalev looks like Ricky Burns' dad.
> 
> Can we claim him as scottish based off that? We need this one, please.


Ricky Burns isnt enough for you?! Greedy, man.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PBFred said:


> :lol: gotcha. Thanks


Apparently he was being all respectful and this and that at pressers, then when Kovalev got to his house in Ft. Lauderdale and went online, he saw him talking all kinds of shit on his twitter and took it personal.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> It's too easy to paint him as a stereotypical villain type. He looks intimidating as fuck, hits like a tank and Russian isn't the most gentle sounding language, particularly when it's not understood. I wonder what his neighbors in Ft. Lauderdale think of him :lol: Poor dude.
> 
> I've always thought Felix was white English?


I am, it's just my cross to bear.:frochcry I need a fucking name change on here though.atsch:gsgc


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

@PBFred Here, I went and got the whole scoop for you. :lol:

_It looked like against Ismayl Sillakh, Kovalev was indeed very angered. At least, all these gestures during the fight and after the knockout&#8230;

*KLIMAS: No, I shall not defend Sergey here but&#8230; I'll tell you the story how I see it and, well, how it was. We asked for the Sillakh fight a couple of years ago, when both fighters were rising prospects. Sillakh's promoter offered us a contract but it wasn't that good for us. For example, if Sergey had been successful, that promoter would have options on his four next fights. Not that good. We've turned that offer down. They moved on with the [Denis] Grachev fight. And in one of the interviews, the Ukrainian, despite knowing Sergey well from his amateur days, while being asked about Kovalev, turned to the camera and answered very ignorantly: "Who is Kovalev?"

That was in the past, long in the past. Now in Canada, during a presser, Sergey said that Sillakh was a dangerous opponent, a good fighter with skills and a punch to go with. And Sillakh said the same, acknowledging the champion. That would have been it but&#8230;when Sergey came back to his apartments, he saw what Sillakh wrote in his twitter or blog, saying that he would end Kovalev's career, that he would sweep the canvas with Kovalev's body etc. Now it got personal.

And after that, during a face-off after the weigh-in, Kovalev asked him about it. Sillakh told him to shut up and to observe the flashes after his punches. Can I blame Sergey for being very personal with Ismayl? Surely, I cannot.*_


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> lol, you might as well put white American. Most of the whites here in Georgia that I know have Irish heritage.


I put on muscle and shed what little fat much faster than the average white boy of Irish heritage. I love the genetics :ibutt :lol: where that's concerned and I'm just kidding. Kind of.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Beltran isn't even Russian


zing!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

mick557 said:


> Kathy Duva doing the robot.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> @PBFred Here, I went and got the whole scoop for you. :lol:
> 
> _It looked like against Ismayl Sillakh, Kovalev was indeed very angered. At least, all these gestures during the fight and after the knockout&#8230;
> 
> ...


Man, are we desperate for some fights or what?!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> No :conf :huh :think
> 
> Time for a race/ethnicity poll! :deal Jesus knows this place is obsessed with it. *Obsessed.* Like, motherfuckers have it real, real bad.


 @FelixTrinidad is black as night.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

YES WHAT DID I TELL ALL YOU FUCKERS.

Remember when I said he called Sillakh a racist word demeaning ******???

And all the butt hurt fan boys denied it.. More damning evidence.

Everything LINKS together. I KNEW HE CALLED SILLAKH THAT WORD. This just confirms it.

I fucking TOLD YOU GUYS in the RBR.. I TOLD YOU GUYS. I called this shit.

Now all the Klitschko fans will suck this guy's dick now.

[email protected] in Boxing.. Typical of Russians though.


We should ban this fucker from boxing until he formally issues an apology.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Man I KNEW he was fucking racist.. Just because he train with Black Trainers don't mean he's not racist.

My Mom's Cook is Ukrainian and I dislike Ukrainians but is always polite to him because I need to eat his food when I go back on Sundays.

Sergey probably hate his trainers but need them.

Man I bet all the EE Loving FREAKS just lapping this up and cheering on Sergey KuKhanev.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

cachibatches said:


> Dear lord. Other than being archaic, there is nothing wrong with the word. The term "*******" is still sometimes used to describe a racial type.
> 
> Stupid phony controversy.


Why were they talking about Blacks in the first place?
What kind of interview was this?
How did Black People even get mentioned?

I bet it was a typical Sergey Russian Interview:

'What do you think of your '*****' Trainers?

'Oh they ***** but nice'

Oh that's not racist.. we just call Blacks ****** round here...

Oh wait but it is.. because the questions in itself was probably racist or at least have heavy racial under tones.

What do you expect though?
He's Russian.

I'm sick of this shit. I'm sick of Racism in sports. I'm fucking sick of this shit. This is why I was so happy Lewis destroyed Golota and ended racism for one night.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Man I reckon I'd hit Kathy Duva ya nom sayn? Hit that shit from the back like POWWWW! I reckon she'd give a mean blow job.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Man I reckon I'd hit Kathy Duva ya nom sayn? Hit that shit from the back like POWWWW! I reckon she'd give a mean blow job.


:yep

i bet she was baad in her younger days...


----------



## ogle (Dec 12, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Man I reckon I'd hit Kathy Duva ya nom sayn? Hit that shit from the back like POWWWW! I reckon she'd give a mean blow job.


Dude, she's like 45. How desperate are you?

p.s.: I thought the exact same thing when I saw that picture


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

How come Kovalev has had so many different trainers in such a short time, when he is still undefeated?

He has gone from Don Turner to Abel Sanchez to John David Jackson.

What gives?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Egis Klimas is a straight up G and Sillakh was put in his place, I have no problems with Kovalev talking trash after knocking him down. 
Kovalev genuinely didn't mean it in a racist way, like when Hector Camacho called people niccas...he didn't mean it in the racist way. 
@FelixTrinidad Are you black? I would be confused to shit if you weren't black.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> @PBFred Here, I went and got the whole scoop for you. :lol:
> 
> _It looked like against Ismayl Sillakh, Kovalev was indeed very angered. At least, all these gestures during the fight and after the knockout&#8230;
> 
> ...


That fight was brutal.


----------



## Amir's Chin (Jan 5, 2014)

FelixTrinidad said:


> What do you expect though?
> He's Russian.
> I'm sick of this shit. I'm sick of Racism in sports.


What the fuck? atsch:bart


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lots of countries use the term *****. No big deal at all.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Egis Klimas, manager of WBO light heavyweight beltholder Sergey Kovalev, told RingTV.com on Friday that his fighter did not mean to malign African American boxers in a recent interview on the Russian website Allboxing, which has has become the subject of a brewing controversy.
> 
> Klimas said the word "*****," which the undefeated puncher used during the Russian-language interview, is still used where Kovalev grew up in Russia "for black people." Klimas said that Kovalev's reference to "dark-skinned people" was an attempt to communicate that, and that it should not be interpreted negatively toward African Americans.
> 
> ...


You'd think the Russians would have the decency to drop "*****" and use a more palatable term like "Coloured folks"


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> YES WHAT DID I TELL ALL YOU FUCKERS.
> 
> Remember when I said he called Sillakh a racist word demeaning ******???
> 
> ...


I think he called Sillakh a dirty jew bastard after the last knockdown too.


----------



## Satan (Dec 30, 2013)

He is not a racist. Russia is waaaaaay behind the rest of the world, so them still calling black people ****** is not surprising and they do not know any better. Black people refer to other black people as ******s all the time, so are they racist?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Satan said:


> He is not a racist. Russia is waaaaaay behind the rest of the world, so them still calling black people ****** is not surprising and they do not know any better. *Black people refer to other black people as ******s all the time, so are they racist?*


This logic, really?


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

turbotime said:


> This logic, really?


There is an argument that if they don't like it they shouldn't promote it.

Not that I really give a fuck.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lilo said:


> There is an argument that if they don't like it they shouldn't promote it.
> 
> Not that I really give a fuck.


One person saying the N word doesn't make every black person racist.


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Do gooders out in force crying racism over nothing as usual.


----------



## PolishPummler (Aug 18, 2013)

turbotime said:


> @*FelixTrinidad* is black as night.


:nono 
Bengali!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PolishPummler said:


> :nono
> Bengali!


Really??


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

:lol: What the fuck is a Bengali?

That some sort of Tiger dog breed?


----------



## PolishPummler (Aug 18, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Really??


:yep


----------



## PolishPummler (Aug 18, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> :lol: What the fuck is a Bengali?
> 
> That some sort of Tiger dog breed?


Well you got the dog part covered..dont know about the rest.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

See, this is the part everyone is ignoring.

The fact that '***** Fighters' even got brought up during the interview and was talked about by Kovalev is pretty damning.


I want to give an example.

Say Lennox Lewis was being interviewed in 2000 about the 'current Heavyweight Scene'............ and he suddenly says a 'racist' word towards Jewish fighters.
Lewis than goes on to say that 'in England' that word is just the word they use to describe Jews, but that doesn't mean he is racist towards Jews.

How the Hell was Jewish fighters even brought up in the first place? That clearly shows they were discussing fighters based on their race/religion.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Satan said:


> He is not a racist. Russia is waaaaaay behind the rest of the world, so them still calling black people ****** is not surprising and they do not know any better. Black people refer to other black people as ******s all the time, so are they racist?


It's not about being 'behind the rest of the world'. It's just a different culture. Just because Americans and others in the west deem the term '*****' as offensive that doesn't make it offensive everywhere.

Not long ago 'coloured' was the non offensive term and 'black' was seen as offensive in the States. Maybe there's some countries out there that still refer to black people as 'coloured'. Doesn't make them racist or 'behind the rest of the world'.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> :lol: What the fuck is a Bengali?
> 
> That some sort of Tiger dog breed?


Ask relentless aka Alok.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> See, this is the part everyone is ignoring.
> 
> The fact that '***** Fighters' even got brought up during the interview and was talked about by Kovalev is pretty damning.
> 
> ...


Strong point.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

turbotime said:


> This logic, really?


If blacks can use the word then any other race can too. It's either okay for everybody or okay for nobody. That's equality.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Trippy said:


> If blacks can use the word then any other race can too. It's either okay for everybody or okay for nobody. That's equality.


Then may we all rejoice arty


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Trippy said:


> If blacks can use the word then any other race can too. It's either okay for everybody or okay for nobody. That's equality.


You don't realize how stupid that sounds?


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Then may we all rejoice arty


:happy



SouthPaw said:


> You don't realize how stupid that sounds?


No? Isn't that what the idea of being anti-racism is? Everybody treated the same, everyone having the same rights regardless of their race/ethnic origin? Allowing one race to do something and not another is racism......no? Shit, have I been promoting the wrong idea? :huh


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Trippy said:


> :happy
> 
> No? Isn't that what the idea of being anti-racism is? Everybody treated the same, everyone having the same rights regardless of their race/ethnic origin? Allowing one race to do something and not another is racism......no? Shit, have I been promoting the wrong idea? :huh


and you still don't realize how stupid you sound?


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> and you still don't realize how stupid you sound?


Nope, I guess I'm stumped. Please enlighten me to the errors of my thinking.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> @PBFred Here, I went and got the whole scoop for you. :lol:
> 
> _It looked like against Ismayl Sillakh, Kovalev was indeed very angered. At least, all these gestures during the fight and after the knockout&#8230;
> 
> ...





PBFred said:


> Man, are we desperate for some fights or what?!


Indeed, and they're upon us now.



turbotime said:


> @FelixTrinidad is black as night.


He said he looks like a young Vitali Klitschko and hates himself in a way because of it. 



Chacal said:


>


Dope :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

:lol: at the people who claims Sergey is not racist because he knows Black People and work with them.
That's fucking laughably stupid and it's making me laugh out loud in a literal sense. Not in a internet sense, but literally. I'm laughing out loud at all you stupid ignorant moronic retards.

Adolf Hitler worked with Jews and actually had a good friend who was Jewish.

Fact:
Sergey was talking about ***** Fighters in an interview.
Fact:
Bringing up the race of a fighter in an interview is very suspicious.
Fact:
Sergey insulted Sillakh and said something that crossed the line when he knocked him down.
Now was the word racist? We don't know. Was the word meant to insult and mock? Yes.


Opinion: Sergey is racist.

The last line is an opinion............everything leading up to that is ROCK HARD STONE COLD FACT.

Deal with it.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Felix said:


> I am, it's just my cross to bear.:frochcry I need a fucking name change on here though.atsch:gsgc


Yeah, I've seen you get mentioned unintentionally because of that. :lol:



FelixTrinidad said:


> Fact: Bringing up the race of a fighter in an interview is very suspicious.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


>


Battle of the racists incoming.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

oh shit. what ever happened to turbotime?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

TSOL said:


> oh shit. what ever happened to turbotime?


He's still around @turbotime


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

TSOL said:


> oh shit. what ever happened to turbotime?


He's been gone for well over a month.


----------



## Faerun (Jun 4, 2013)

Trippy said:


> If blacks can use the word then any other race can too. It's either okay for everybody or okay for nobody. That's equality.


Are you for real? Just how ignorant can you get?


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Faerun said:


> Are you for real? Just how ignorant can you get?


How's that ignorant?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

War Kovalev!!!!!!!!:hey


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Felix said:


> I am, it's just my cross to bear.:frochcry I need a fucking name change on here though.atsch:gsgc


Clarky Cat


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Who's ready to drink?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


> Who's ready to drink?


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

dyna said:


> Who's ready to drink?


:rofl


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

The dude's whole camp is Black.

Anyway, he is from Russia. I ain't going to pretend like he is supposed to have the same PC style as here.

People trippin'. Kov is coo!


----------



## Faerun (Jun 4, 2013)

King Horse said:


> How's that ignorant?


lmao


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Faerun said:


> Are you for real? Just how ignorant can you get?











You dont seem to understand the term _equality_.


----------



## Faerun (Jun 4, 2013)

nvs said:


> You dont seem to understand the term _equality_.


Equality is when you can freely discriminate against a victimized minority? "They call each other the N-word, so we can use it as well!" is about the single dumbest thing I've read outside of Stormfront.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

You are talking about discrimination. I am talking about your lack of understanding for word equality.


----------



## MaliBua (Dec 18, 2013)

My god faerun is one of the most boring cringeworthy cunts i have ever met on internet. Gay nicca.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Faerun said:


> Equality is when you can freely discriminate against a victimized minority? *"They call each other the N-word, so we can use it as well!"* is about the single dumbest thing I've read outside of Stormfront.


Actually that's a pretty damn good argument, but no black person will ever agree with it.

I just avoid the whole issue by calling them porch monkees.

And yes, this entire thread is ridiculous. (except for @dyna's photoshop efforts. :good )


----------

